# Heinrich Hört auf ?



## Uner (15. September 2009)

Wenn ich Heinrichs Blog ( http://www.lenhardt.net/ ) richtig lese hört er zum 30.11. bei Computec auf und startet ein neues Projekt.. http://www.playata.com/company

Dabei die uns sicher bekannten Benjamin Hirsch, Marcel Anacker und Mathias Fabian.

Hören die 3 also auch auf ?


Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Heinrich, den anderen jungs natürlich auch, alles gute für das neues Projekt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. September 2009)

Also, wenn ich die Webseite richtig interpretiere:
*JA*


----------



## Uner (15. September 2009)

Laut dem Link Arbeitn die jungs wohl weiter am blasc... http://www.playata.com/projects/machinima

Also ganz weg sind sie nicht wirklich bzw nur Heinrich....


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. September 2009)

Aber bestimmt in der Kategorie "Auftragsentwicklung"

aber reine Spekulation.

Trotzdem, ich wünsche für den Unternehmensstart alles Gute und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Moment, wie ging das nochmal? Ahja:
" NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN"!
Was soll dann nur aus buffed werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn jetzt noch Zam geht schlag ich meinen Rechner kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2009)

wenn zam geht dann wars das mit buffed zam ist so zusagen das maskottchen von buffed un heinricht eigendlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie


----------



## Uner (16. September 2009)

Vor allem gehen Computec so langsam die Orginale aus..Fränkel, Hesse nun Heinrich...Bleibt ja fast nur noch noch  RR über.

Nun das Heinrich mit den Sparmasnahmen des verlag nicht sonderglich Glücklich zu sein scheint konnte man ja auch schon im Spieleveteranen Podcast vernehmen.


----------



## Bascho (16. September 2009)

Nun ja, wollen bestimmt beruflich weiterkommen.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2009)

ich komm mit der idee hinter playata auf keinen grünen zweig. 
wirkliche abnehmer solche datenbanken und tools dürfte es nicht grad im übermaß geben und nicht jedes f2p wird sowas für nötig halten. zumal man als solcher anbieter von f2p spielen sicher nicht möchte das der kunde sich gründlich über das zu kaufe item informiert und am ende es nicht kauft. da soll er doch lieber zwei mal in die tasche greifen um den fehlkauf wieder wett zu machen.
andere größere mmos gibts auch nicht grad wie sand am mehr und dann ist da noch die frage inwie weit ein mmo anbieter sich dem risiko aussetzt eine datenbank für ein später floppendes spiel zu kaufen.
sowie wie heinrich in seinem blog schons agte birkt das ein hohes risiko, mir persönlich wäre das einfach zu hoch

btw: ist der aggrognom dann tatsächlich auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (22. September 2009)

Also wenn Marcel Buffed verlässt und dann "nurnoch" als externer mit an Blasc arbeitet wird das auf alle Fälle den BuffedCast, meiner meinung nach, ziemlich treffen.
Er gehört irgendwie so zum WoW Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin bekommt man durch den SpieleVeteranen und Playata Podcast wieder eine Dosis "Lenhardt redet über die Welt und gelegentlich sogar über das eigentliche Thema" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. September 2009)

*hust*


----------



## Thoriumobi (24. September 2009)

Doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

So wie ich das verstehe werden die Datenbanken auf Buffed sowie Blacs von Playata betreut. Heinrich wird weg sein. Aber in letzter Zeit hat man ihn auch nur als Buffed-Show Sprecher gesehen. Vieleicht findet mach er das ja immer noch weiter. Quasi als Senior Ehrenbuffie. 
Benny, Marcel und Mathias waren auch bei Buffed als Programierer angestellt. Also aktikel gab es von den dreien meineswissens nur wenn wieder ein neuen Feature aufgeschalten wurde. Benny und Mathias hat man in der Buffedshow sowieso eher selten gesehen. Auf die Addonwerkstadt mit Marcel müssen wir dann wohl verzichten. Aber habt ihr gedacht, dass sie ewig bei Buffed bleiben?
Ihr werdet das jetzt nicht gerne hören aber auch ein Zam wird mal gehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. September 2009)

Naja, die BLASC-Entwickler sind jetzt bei ihrer eigenen Firma (Playata) und nicht mehr bei Computec angestellt.


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> btw: ist der aggrognom dann tatsächlich auch weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is doch schön wenn er nichmer im Cast/Show dabei is, ich hasse marcell aus tiefstem herzen!


----------



## Thorfold (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds sehr Schade , dass sie alle Weg sind. =(

Auch wenns spät kommt , weil ichs erst jetzt erfahren habe!


----------



## forenacc (13. Oktober 2009)

Warum hören sie denn gleich auf wenn sie sich einem neuen Projekt wittmen?
Auf der neuen Seite playata ist unter anderem alles von buffed aufgeführt, daraus entnehme ich nicht das sie buffed den Rücken kehren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja, sie arbeiten aber nicht mehr bei computec sondern bei ihrer eigenen Firma.

Vlt. wird ja einiges auf Auftragsarbeits-Basis erledigt.


----------



## Estren (16. Oktober 2009)

Am coolsten wär ja, wenn wir sie nicht verlieren würden, sondern Playata ein buffed-ersatz wird. Name doof, Design doof, aber vom inhalt her das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, das es mit Buffed berg ab geht merkt man ja seit geraumer Zeit...jetz kenn ich den Grund.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn heinrich noch ein einziges Mal in den buffed Cast kommen würde, wär dann wohl auch der letzte den ich mir anhören würde.


----------



## Kerindor (21. Oktober 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Am coolsten wär ja, wenn wir sie nicht verlieren würden, sondern Playata ein buffed-ersatz wird. Name doof, Design doof, aber vom inhalt her das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es ist wohl eher das übliche Outsourcing was hier grade so ansteht, eben die Trennung zwischem Redaktionellen Teil - buffed und dem Technischen Teil - playata.
Computec spart damit die teure Datenbankentwicklung und bezahlt wohl dann nur noch geringere Lizenzkosten.

Schade natürlich um Heinrich, aber so ganz wird der wohl auch nicht abtauchen. "Schade" hab ich schon damals beim Ende der Powerplay (das war noch eine Zeitschrift) gedacht, aber der gute Heinrich blieb doch irgendwie immer Präsent. 
Ich drück ihm jedenfalls alle Daumen das sein Projekt Erfolg hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Oktober 2009)

Am 30.November 2009 endet Lenhardts Angestelltenverhältnis zu der Computec Media AG. Danach wird Lenhardt als freier Autor schreiben und seine Rolle als Gesellschafter der frisch gegründeten Playata GmbH wahrnehmen.
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## soefsn (5. November 2009)

Habe das gerade bei Wikipedia gefunden?

*Am 30.November 2009 endet Lenhardts Angestelltenverhältnis zu der Computec Media AG. Danach wird Lenhardt als freier Autor schreiben und seine Rolle als Gesellschafter der frisch gegründeten Playata GmbH wahrnehmen.*

Bedeutet das das wir ab dem 01.12.2009 ohne Heinrich auskommen müssen? Oder bleibt er Buffed doch noch erhalten?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2009)

Naja, Freier Autor.

Vielleicht schreibt er ja was für buffed / computec. Aber seine Hauptaufgabe ist Playata.


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

soefsn schrieb:


> *Am 30.November 2009 endet Lenhardts Angestelltenverhältnis zu der Computec Media AG. Danach wird Lenhardt als freier Autor schreiben und seine Rolle als Gesellschafter der frisch gegründeten Playata GmbH wahrnehmen.*
> 
> Bedeutet das das wir ab dem 01.12.2009 ohne Heinrich auskommen müssen? Oder bleibt er Buffed doch noch erhalten?


Guck mal einen Post weiter über dir! ._. fail...


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2009)

Seit einiger Zeit ist es dem ein oder anderen vielleicht schon bekannt gewesen, Heinrich verlässt Buffed.de um sich anderen Projekten zu widmen. 
Die aktuelle Buffed Show wird die letzte mit ihm als Chef und Rudelsführer von Buffed sein. 
Seit Buffed.de 2006 gelauncht wurde, war er der Herbergsvater, der Spaßmacher, der die anderen im Buffed Team so manches Mal im BuffedCast genervt und unterbrochen, aber auch ebenso amüsiert und froh gestimmt hat. Die unzähligen Gags in den Buffed Shows von denen viele von ihm stammten haben uns immer wieder zum lachen gebracht und im Cast hat er stets gute Laune verbreitet. Darüber hinaus erinnert man sich gerne an die Artikel die er schrieb und seine Art die mir persönlich immer am meisten gefallen hat. 
*
Kurz gesagt:* Man wird dich hier vermissen lieber Heinrich, bleib so wie du bist.

Was denkt ihr über Heinrichs Abschied und was wünscht ihr ihm für die Zukunft? An was erinnert ihr euch besonders gern im Zusammenhang mit ihm oder kennt ihr ihn vielleicht sogar schon länger aus PC Player Zeiten?

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Beiträge.


Zuletzt möchte ich nochmal sagen: Alles gute für die Zukunft und ich hoffe das du uns noch auf die eine oder andere Weise erhalten bleiben wirst.

Für diejenigen die es interessiert: Heinrichs Onlineblog mit regelmäßigem Podcast


----------



## killerotto (12. November 2009)

Du wirst uns fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (12. November 2009)

Mir auch, ich wünsche dir alles gute und viel Erfolg bei deinen neuen Aufgaben!




Mfg Neiranus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnerak (12. November 2009)

Viel Glück im weiteren Leben Heinrich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krakauer (12. November 2009)

Viel Glück Heinrich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (12. November 2009)

Alles Gute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (12. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns den VeteranenPodcast und playata nicht gäbe würd ich wahrscheinlich in schwerste Depressionen verfallen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (12. November 2009)

Heinrich war das beste an buffed! Er hat einfach immer eine gute Laune verbreitet. Er ist sachlich, wenn's angebracht ist, aber sonst immer für irgend einen total bescheuerten Kommentar da. Ausserdem hat er's mit Ironie und Sarkasmus oft total übertrieben - das werde ich vermissen! Er hat buffed geprägt und wird meiner Meinung nach eine riesige Lücke im Team hinterlassen, die wohl nie mehr geschlossen werden kann. Viel Erolg noch, Heinrich! Und poste fleissig auf deinem Blog, wir wollen etwas von dir zu lesen haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2009)

Na dann mal alles Gute an Heinrich, Benjamin, Mathias und Marcel, dass es mit dem Projekt klappt.


----------



## Hexenkind (15. November 2009)

Hier der Abschiedsgruß von Heinrich inklusive die Pläne für die Zukunft: http://www.lenhardt.net/2009/11/tschuss-un...r-den-buff.html


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. November 2009)

Hallo

Viele werden ja bereits mitbekommen haben das Heinrich Lenhardt (*Trantor*) Buffed.de verlassen hat.Ich persönlich find es irgendwie schade das man sogut wie garnichts mitbekommen hat.Hätte ich die Buffed Show 164 nicht gesehen,wüsst ich wahrscheinlich bis jetzt nicht einmal das Heinrich weg ist.
Nun stellt sich noch die Frage ob Marcel Anacker (*Crowley*) und Benjamin Hirsch (*B3N*)..(von dem man in letzter Zeit überhaupt nichts mehr hörte),auch das Buffed-Team verlassen werden,da diese 3 Personen derzeit an ein neues Projekt feilen. http://www.playata.com/company

Ihr verdient einen besseren Abschied,für das dass ihr uns bei Buffed mit regelmäßig neuem MMORPG Stoff gefüttert habt.Und das seit 2006.


Ich wünsch euch alles Gute für die Zukunft !


----------



## Lavandra (19. November 2009)

Auch wenn sie (wie nen Großteil des Buffedteams) ziemliche Freaks sind, haben sie doch einiges für die community getan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätten schon nen Abschiedsevent o.Ä. verdient, da muss ich dir zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (19. November 2009)

jo finde ich auch einfach so wegschleichen.

fals zam auch gehen sollte dann wrd definitiv eine fette party gemacht in nerd style xD

btw: warum is heinrich gegangen? bzw wohin?


----------



## cellesfb (19. November 2009)

heinrich hat mit den Marcel Anacker  und Benjamin Hirsch(und anderen^^) die oben genannte plattform gegründet (playata)

hoffe das das projekt nicht eingeht wie ne blume die nicht gegossen wird, wäre ja sonst schade und sinnlos gewesen das er buffed verlassen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killiderhp (19. November 2009)

Schade um die 3 ;(  ich mochte sie und ihr show sehr!  ....


----------



## Walter Kovacs (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moment, wie ging das nochmal? Ahja:
> " NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN"!
> Was soll dann nur aus buffed werden?
> 
> ...



Darf ich dir dabei helfen? =)



Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Viele werden ja bereits mitbekommen haben das Heinrich Lenhardt (*Trantor*) Buffed.de verlassen hat.Ich persönlich find es irgendwie schade das man sogut wie garnichts mitbekommen hat.Hätte ich die Buffed Show 164 nicht gesehen,wüsst ich wahrscheinlich bis jetzt nicht einmal das Heinrich weg ist.
> Nun stellt sich noch die Frage ob Marcel Anacker (*Crowley*) und Benjamin Hirsch (*B3N*)..(von dem man in letzter Zeit überhaupt nichts mehr hörte),auch das Buffed-Team verlassen werden,da diese 3 Personen derzeit an ein neues Projekt feilen. http://www.playata.com/company
> ...


Du haste Matze vergessen.



TheGui schrieb:


> is doch schön wenn er nichmer im Cast/Show dabei is, ich hasse marcell aus tiefstem herzen!



Ich hasse *dich* aus tiefstem Herzen...
Und mit einem gekonnten Triple Post verweiße ich nochmal einen Thread hierrüber auf meine Automatische Beitragszusammenführung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. November 2009)

Nutze beim nächsten Mal bitte die Edit-Funktion, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. November 2009)

von der alten besetzung bleiben nicht mehr viele. Und aktive mods hats hier auch nur noch 2 die ich wirklich mag.
Schade eigentlich, aber die show sehe ich schon länger nicht mehr und hier im forum ist aktiv was anderes 

wünsche den "ausreissern" natürlich alles gute bei ihrem projekt und hoffe das buffed immerhin noch teilweise das selbe bleibt wie am anfang.


----------



## Sinmurder (25. November 2009)

Och, schade eigentlich ...


Heinrich "begleitet" mich schon seit Mitte der 80er durch die Wirren der Spielewelt - Happy Computer FTW, oder seine legendären Beiträge in der CT als freier Autor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (jo, gehöre auch in die Generation die die komplette Entwicklung der Computer Spielebranche hautnah miterleben durfte, so wie uns Heinrich). 

Wünsche ihm einen erfolgreichen Start mit dem Konzept welches die Firma vertreiben wird. Läuft ja gerade erst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------

